# SV Venison Steaks With A CI finish !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey all, the kiddos have been wanting some venison steaks so figured it was time to make some !  Wanted to try some SV style because we'd never had them that way !  So, here we go...

Seasoned half with garlic powder only as the wife & kids wanted theirs that way !  Also included a clove of garlic halved & a pat of butter !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017






Seasoned the other half with Tatonka Dust !  With a halved clove of garlic & a pat of butter !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017






Sealed em up & off to the SV bath at 130* for bout an hour & a half !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017






Here they are after the SV bath & just before the CI finish !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017






CI skillet warmed up for the sear, took these to 135* IT !  Bout a minute on each side !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017






Steak done, topped with some juices from the SV bag & a pat of butter !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017






Served with mac & cheese and some fresh red bell pepper & celery slices !  













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Jan 22, 2017






This was a very tasty meal, the SV venison steaks finished in the CI skillet were insanely good !  The sides were great as well, all in all a simple meal but really good !   Thanks for lookin all !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey Justin, those steaks look incredible!

Looks like a perfect meal to me!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 22, 2017)

You have my mouth watering with the venison steaks!   

You guys are going to push me over the edge and make me get a SV unit yet!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks tasty Justin. I may have to try steaks. So far roasts and chicken haven't been a hit in our house.


----------



## b-one (Jan 22, 2017)

Tasty looking meal!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2017)

That looks Awesome, Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta Taste Great Too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I had one of those SV contraptions, that's what I'd use it for, along with things like Eye Round, Bottom Round, and other meats that need help in the Tenderizing Department.

Prime Rib doesn't need any help, but those others sure do.

Nice Job, Buddy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 22, 2017)

Dang'it boy, that's right up my alley.
Looks great, nice pics and congrats on making it on the carousel...  Point!

One more trip to deer camp before our season ends, sure hope I can top off the freezer with fresh venison.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 22, 2017)

That backstrap? Looks great!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 22, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Justin, those steaks look incredible!
> 
> Looks like a perfect meal to me!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Al, these were really tasty !  Appreciate the kind words & point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 22, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You have my mouth watering with the venison steaks!
> 
> You guys are going to push me over the edge and make me get a SV unit yet!



Thanks CB !  I'm still learning this SV thing, but so far I've figured out that steaks are awesome !   Thanks for dropping a line !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 22, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Justin. I may have to try steaks. So far roasts and chicken haven't been a hit in our house.



Thanks Case, so far we've just done steaks....  But they have been insanely good !  I think as we experiment with this SV thing, we will all benefit !  Sorry things haven't gone well so far !


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2017)

Justin I may just have to pickup a Road Kill, I don't think SV is doing any better then the TLC I provide cooking for my family and friends.Thanks for sharing I will keep checking the SV forum

Richie


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 23, 2017)

WHB, Good job on your venison steaks. Imagine what cooking in the same manner will do for your dry aged prime rib steaks. 

Point.

T


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2017)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking meal!



Thanks b !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Justin!!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Gotta Taste Great Too!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, it was real tasty !  The whole fam loved it !  Thanks for dropping a line & the point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Dang'it boy, that's right up my alley.
> Looks great, nice pics and congrats on making it on the carousel...  Point!
> 
> One more trip to deer camp before our season ends, sure hope I can top off the freezer with fresh venison.



Thanks CR for the kind words & point, much appreciated !  I hope ya get that deer !   Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> That backstrap? Looks great!



These were round steaks & thank you !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin I may just have to pickup a Road Kill, I don't think SV is doing any better then the TLC I provide cooking for my family and friends.Thanks for sharing I will keep checking the SV forum
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up



Hey my friend, I know you cook great stuff... I've drooled many times looking at your threads !  Thanks for dropping a line !


----------



## dls1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Damn, those are some beautiful looking steaks.

Perfect and definitely point worthy. Keep up the great work.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 24, 2017)

Justin, Your meals are making me look real close at a SV machine,my wife doesn't like you !


----------



## marctrees (Jan 24, 2017)

Shoot me, kill me, ban me from the Forum.

But how did we go from smoking/ semi possible grilling finish,  to boil in a bag  SV ???

I thought that was the domain of Mr. Birdseye w vegetables. ??             Marc


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 24, 2017)

Marc,

I'm sold on sous vide. You finish on a grill so there's your grilling. I still prefer smoking meats over any other style of cooking. Nothing wrong with broadening your horizons. 

Then again what do I know i don't even know how to use the oven (that's a true statement) so I never thought I'd be cooking with something called a sous vide. I was happy out in the barn with my 3 grills, and 4 smokers.

Seeing perfect steaks is what sold me. I love a smoked, and reverse seared steak and I'm sure I'll do a dozen or more that way in 2017 but the sous vide then finish on a grill steak is the best steak I've ever had. May not be for some but it is for me.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2017)

dls1 said:


> Damn, those are some beautiful looking steaks.
> 
> Perfect and definitely point worthy. Keep up the great work.



Thanks dls1, I appreciate the nice words & point !  Also thanks for the encouragement !  This is very new to me.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> WHB, Good job on your venison steaks. Imagine what cooking in the same manner will do for your dry aged prime rib steaks.
> 
> Point.
> 
> T



Thanks Tom & I've thought about how good those will be !  Dang, now I gotta get one dry aging !  Appreciate ya dropping a line & the point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, Your meals are making me look real close at a SV machine,my wife doesn't like you ! :icon_biggrin:



Thanks for the point CM, but hope your wife will reconsider !    :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 24, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> Shoot me, kill me, ban me from the Forum.
> 
> But how did we go from smoking/ semi possible grilling finish,  to boil in a bag  SV ???
> 
> I thought that was the domain of Mr. Birdseye w vegetables. ??             Marc



I agree with hillbilly, makes great steaks & I'm new at SV so I've not tried anything else yet !  SV can be used in conjunction with grilling or CI !  

You are entitled to your opinion just as anyone here is, if you do not like SV cooking that's fine but some of us do !  

BTW, there is now an SV sub forum... But you don't have to look at it if you don't like it...  Just sayin !


----------



## disco (Jan 25, 2017)

Your kiddos have good taste! As usual, I am jealous of your food! Point!

Disco


----------



## marctrees (Jan 25, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I agree with hillbilly, makes great steaks & I'm new at SV so I've not tried anything else yet ! SV can be used in conjunction with grilling or CI !
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion just as anyone here is, if you do not like SV cooking that's fine but some of us do !
> 
> BTW, there is now an SV sub forum... But you don't have to look at it if you don't like it... Just sayin !


Waterin - I have never tried it, a knee jerk opinion on my part.

You're results look great.

I think it's a such different cooking method, that some, at least me, have a resistance to it.

Looks good though.

With the pan sear finish, I think helps ALOT. 

We will all continue to learn.    Marc


----------



## remsr (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not a game kind of guy but man do those stakes look [emoji]128064[/emoji] good. Who would have ever thought that slow cooking in water would turn out such good food. If only there was a way to add smoke at the same time. 

Randy,


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 30, 2017)

Disco said:


> Your kiddos have good taste! As usual, I am jealous of your food! Point!
> 
> Disco



Yea, these two keep me on my toes... They love wild game !  Thanks for the kind words & point my friend, much appreciated !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 30, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> Waterin - I have never tried it, a knee jerk opinion on my part.
> 
> You're results look great.
> 
> ...



No worries Marc, it's all good !   I know I continue to learn every time I'm on this forum filled with great folks !  I think we all learn from each other !   Thanks for the nice words !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 30, 2017)

REMSR said:


> I'm not a game kind of guy but man do those stakes look [emoji]128064[/emoji] good. Who would have ever thought that slow cooking in water would turn out such good food. If only there was a way to add smoke at the same time.
> 
> Randy,



Thanks Randy, appreciate it...  So far it's only been steaks for us, but we've enjoyed the results !


----------



## remsr (Jan 30, 2017)

Try a burger [emoji]127828[/emoji] they are fantastic! I shap them season them then put them in the freezer for a couple hours to firm them up so they don't collapse when I vacuum seal them. 134 degrees for 60 minutes for med. rear, season again and sear 1 minute each side.

Randy,













IMG_1344.JPG



__ remsr
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 30, 2017)

That venison looks delicious with that M&C. Nicely done WHB!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 31, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Try a burger [emoji]127828[/emoji] they are fantastic! I shap them season them then put them in the freezer for a couple hours to firm them up so they don't collapse when I vacuum seal them. 134 degrees for 60 minutes for med. rear, season again and sear 1 minute each side.
> 
> Randy,
> 
> ...



Thanks Randy, will give em a try !  They sure look good !  

Last Sat afternoon for the wife's birthday we done some steak.... But also tried some tilapia filets seasoned with Old Bay & a pat of butter...  Everyone really liked the meal !  Had not done fish yet, but the tilapia was tasty !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 31, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> That venison looks delicious with that M&C. Nicely done WHB!



Thanks John, we really like venison round here !  Appreciate ya dropping a line !


----------



## bellaru (Feb 2, 2017)

Those look amazing!
Great job


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 8, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Those look amazing!
> Great job



Thank you, much appreciated !


----------

